

Ask HN: HN'ers / startup scene in Chicago? - mindcrime

I'm going to be staying in Chicago for a good portion of the new few months.... while I'm here, I'd love to meet any Chicago based fellow HN'ers, as well as getting to know the local startup scene.  If anybody would like to meet for a drink, I'll definitely buy you a beer or two if you give me a shout.   Or if anyone just has any recommendations for events/ groups / meetups in the area, I'd love to hear about it.<p>And, of course, recommendations vis-a-vis entertainment / dining / etc. are always appreciated as well.<p>Looking forward to making some new friends here in Chicago!
======
tstegart
We're up in Milwaukee if you ever make it that far north. As for
recommendations, I'd check out the Frontera Grill. Its the restaurant for Rick
Bayless, the PBS cooking show dude and the food is great. The sit down area is
expensive but the carryout place has cheaper street food type offerings and it
is AMAZING. <http://www.rickbayless.com/restaurants/xoco.html>

~~~
krsgoss
He's also got a restaurant in the Marshal Field's food court. I can't remember
the name but it was tasty. Lower price lunch type fare that beats the hell out
of the usual stuff.

~~~
mindcrime
Gnarly... I'll look for both of those and check them out. Thanks!

------
dgunn
My startup launches in Chicago the beginning of april. We do social dining if
you're interested. <https://soupnextdoor.com>. I live in NYC so I won't be at
many event in Chicago. But if you ever want to go to one, email me first and
we can meet up. email is in my HN profile.

------
webbruce
<http://builtinchicago.org> <http://www.entrepreneursunpluggd.com>
<http://technori.com> \- check out technori pitch

------
simpleloss
Hey guys, I'm in Chicago this week as well. I would be down to hang out. I'm
from NYC but have been living in Atlanta for the past few months, so I'm
really happy to be in a 'real' city again.

------
kapilagarwal
Hello Phillip, I'll be sending you an email with a startup idea within 24
hours. Right now I am very busy. It'll require proper drafting. Watch out for
it. Bye, Kapil.

------
ahasija
I'm based in downtown Chicago. Whats ur email?

~~~
webbruce
Hey @abasija. What are you working on here? Hit my email bcackerman AT gmail

